

Yahoo Sports Launches Daily Fantasy Offering - perryh2
http://yahoo.tumblr.com/post/123569600204/a-chance-to-win-every-day-with-yahoo-sports-daily

======
perryh2
available on desktop too:
[https://sports.yahoo.com/dailyfantasy](https://sports.yahoo.com/dailyfantasy)

